
Elon Musk Learns Faster and Better Than Everyone Else - binumathew1988
https://medium.com/accelerated-intelligence/learn-like-elon-musk-fe8f8da6137c
======
foxyv
I've found the best way to learn something is to be willing to make the
attempt despite limited confidence. This sort of fearlessness makes a person
seem like an idiot, but as long as you keep learning from mistakes you keep
getting better.

The people who spend all their time trying to not do something stupid, end up
just learning how to not look stupid and how to do it the way the person
before did.

Does Elon Musk look like an idiot on Twitter? Totally! Is he learning? It's a
pretty good bet. He's a human being who is willing to take the risk of looking
stupid. It's a luxury afforded to most billionaires.

------
the_hoser
Based on his recent Twitter activity, no, I don't think he does.

